# Metal Dice!



## eondesigner (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, I’d just like to share a link to my newly created metal dice over on Shapeways, a company that uses technical wizardry to produce physical objects from people’s imagination (ok, from digital models). https://www.shapeways.com/shops/eondesigner

I would love to hear what you think about my designs or metal dice in general.


----------



## darjr (Oct 8, 2013)

What is the style when they are seemingly made of a weave of meta strands or have a ton of air in them?

Of those types these are the nicest and most readable.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 9, 2013)

Can they cut or poke eyes out?


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Oct 9, 2013)

Love 'em. Want 'em. 

Finally, the d4 can be used for its original purpose: a military-grade caltrop. Seriously, you better make sure that one stays on the table....



goldomark said:


> Can they cut or poke eyes out?




Are you in the habit of rolling dice in your eye sockets?


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 9, 2013)

Sometimes. I'm guessing you avoiding a direct answer means they are indeed dangerous. Especially for kids.


----------



## eondesigner (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Choose the silver option and combine with sling for effective anti-werewolf/undead weapons. Seriously though, they aren't as dangerous as they look, although I wouldn't recommend shoving them in your eyes, or swallowing them for that matter.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Oct 9, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Sometimes. I'm guessing you avoiding a direct answer means they are indeed dangerous. Especially for kids.




I wouldn't worry about kids. They're fairly smart.

It's really stupid adults I would be worried about....

(Seriously, avoiding a direct answer? They're made of metal and they appear to have some edges. Common sense would dictate not rolling them in your eye sockets... and would further suggest that the d4 is a military-grade caltrop. However, as they were custom made for an adult - who presumably has a clue - I don't think you need to worry that there is a new dangerous toy on the market threatening the safety of your eyeballs.)


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 9, 2013)

Those are pretty neat-o.  Too bad I'm not in the market for dice and won't be any time soon.  I've got two sets of stone dice - green jade and blue jasper.  They work just fine and they look awesome.


----------



## eondesigner (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks, I have a red jasper mini set and they're pretty cool. You can never have too many dice though.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 9, 2013)

Meh, you can.  Still, if that's what you're into collecting that's cool, too.  And that'd be a neat set to own.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 9, 2013)

Scrivener of Doom said:


> I wouldn't worry about kids. They're fairly smart.
> 
> It's really stupid adults I would be worried about....
> 
> (Seriously, avoiding a direct answer? They're made of metal and they appear to have some edges. Common sense would dictate not rolling them in your eye sockets... and would further suggest that the d4 is a military-grade caltrop. However, as they were custom made for an adult - who presumably has a clue - I don't think you need to worry that there is a new dangerous toy on the market threatening the safety of your eyeballs.)



Sometimes kids like to hold dices in front of their eyes, cause even if they are smart, they can get creative as society hasn't broken them yet.


----------



## bone_naga (Oct 10, 2013)

I came across a picture of some depleted uranium dice a while back but the owner didn't know where they originally came from. If someone were to make a D&D dice set from DU that would be absolutely epic!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 10, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> I came across a picture of some depleted uranium dice a while back but the owner didn't know where they originally came from. If someone were to make a D&D dice set from DU that would be absolutely epic!




Are you trying to restart the infamous katana thread again or something?


----------



## delericho (Oct 10, 2013)

eondesigner said:


> I would love to hear what you think about my designs




They look nice, through a lot would depend on how readable they are in actual use. Is that picture actual-size (or close to it)? If so, I don't foresee any problems.



> or metal dice in general.




One of the players in our group has metal dice. They're very nice. But he's no longer allowed to use them, ever since they left a dent in a wooden table.


----------



## eondesigner (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks. Scale in picture depends how big your monitor/screen is, the dice are standard scale, approximately 2cm/0.8inch high for the D20, and are very readable as the numbers are flatter than the body of the dice they tend to catch the light. They aren't as heavy as some metal dice I've used due to having no metal in the core (heavier than solid plastic dice though). The dice will probably dent a table over the course of a game, although, like a lot of gamers we use a lino gaming mat over the table so this wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bone_naga (Oct 10, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Are you trying to restart the infamous katana thread again or something?



I think I missed that thread but the fact that you mentioned katanas tells me that it was full of fanboyism and misinformation.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 11, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> I think I missed that thread but the fact that you mentioned katanas tells me that it was full of fanboyism and misinformation.



Yeah, those who thought the katana was indeed a masterwork bastard sword were special.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 11, 2013)

I wasn't part of the thread but I did get to see the archived (and locked) mess before the White Doom.  It was pretty damned funny and it's why katanas were a banned topic for a long, long time.


----------



## eondesigner (Oct 18, 2013)

I can guarantee there’s no Katana Kontroversy  here.

There is however a 4 day offer on at shapeways, so if anyone hasn’t ordered any dice yet or wants to add to the ones they have already, now’s a good time to do it. *$15 off* any order of $100 or more with the code ‘*s1e5s*’ at the checkout.

https://www.shapeways.com/shops/eondesigner


----------



## eondesigner (May 29, 2014)

*Metal Dice! ...now in plastic*

Hi gamers, due to popular demand my Celtic themed metal dice are now available in plastic, designed with a solid core to give them as much weight as possible.

https://www.shapeways.com/model/188...for-plastic.html?modelId=1880043&materialId=6



Thanks for looking,

Sim


----------



## bone_naga (May 31, 2014)

I didn't realize I had already commented on this thread, but since it's worth saying again WHY DOESN'T ANYONE MAKE THESE? http://misternizz.wordpress.com/2014/03/06/nuclear-gaming-depleted-uranium-dice/


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2014)

Scrivener of Doom said:


> Love 'em. Want 'em.
> 
> Finally, the d4 can be used for its original purpose: a military-grade caltrop. Seriously, you better make sure that one stays on the table....




That is a material componant of the half spell: summon scream of ineffable damnation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2014)

bone_naga said:


> I came across a picture of some depleted uranium dice a while back but the owner didn't know where they originally came from. If someone were to make a D&D dice set from DU that would be absolutely epic!




Wow, Wormey could fire one of those from his slingshot into a Sherman tank!


----------

